# Tau Paint Scheme



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have decided to go with Tau. They seem to be better at how I want to play and the I guess they are ganna get a codex sooner than the Eldar that I was considering. BUt I cant decide on how to paint the Tau. I dont want to do the typical 'tan and black'. Does anyone know of other colors that they use? Are their set schemes like SM or Eldar? 

And one thought that I had for a scheme was black clothes with a blue/grey armor. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry. Beat you to that paintscheme by 2-3 years (Revel in their mediocrity). 

There are actually quite a few Septs/colorschemes already out there and fluff friendly for the Tau. Personally, I always loved the Vior'la scheme. It's a win/win not only because it looks awesome, but in fluff they're supposed to be crazy aggressive Tau.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

the Vior'la is kinda cool, but I dont think I want to paint a full white armor. The White shoulder pads for my BT army were hard enough to get to look right!!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Bork'An is my personal favourite.



















SGMAlice


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, how about a Dark/military blue with Bone/cream clothes and highlights?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I can provide examples of most if not all colour schemes for any race.

Tau Like this?:




























SGMAlice


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

EXACTLY!!! Is there any way that you have the name of those colors in GW paints?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I can do that too. The Army Painter uses the GW paint colours as named.

They are:

Ultramarines Blue w/Asurmen Blue Wash (Mordian Blue w/Asurmen Blue Wash also works here)
Bleached Bone w/heavy Devlan Mud Wash
Chaos Black
Skull White
Mechrite Red
Blood Red

Colour placing is obvious from the picture. Feel free to take copies.

Enjoy 

SGMAlice


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks. ++rep

But where did you get the army painter?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Your Welcome. Thanks for the Rep.

Dark Crusade.
The Vanilla one is limited but the Firestorm Over Kronus mod has every colour available, by name, and allows you to see every unit in the colours you choose.

SGMAlice


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

thats cool. I might have to get that!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Assuming you already have DC, here is a link for FoK's latest version:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/dawn-of-w...downloads/dow40kfok-36-release-candidate-4530

I can provide the Password if you don't want to register on their forums.

Enjoy.

SGMAlice


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I had it, but dont anymore. Thanks though


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Well if you want FoK then your going to need DC.
Otherwise just PM me for anymore details or other questions.

SGMAlice


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Greetings. There is an actual online Tau Fire Warrior painter. It's over at bolterandchainsword.com but it seems their site is down atm so I couldn't find it for you. They have a Space Marine and a Fire Warrior painter.

My paint scheme and sept symbol:









Kel'Tyr is a self sufficient triad of colonies that really belong to Bork'An. They operate independently from Bork'An. More here.


----------

